# Homemade Feeder



## BeauAR (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice job!


----------



## a1shooter (Mar 27, 2009)

*Great*

Nice job. Those On Time feeders are good ones.


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

300 lbs of corn last a year? Well, then you don't feed like I do. 

You got a great feeder mechanism there--I've had two of them running continuously for nearly 5 years now, and have only had one problem. The company fixed it under warranty as advertised, and all it cost was shipping.

I can also tell another story about their customer service--I was at the ranch with a brand new mechanism just like yours but without the sheet metal shield and when I took it out of the box, I discovered it had been dropped and the shaft had been driven through the motor housing. I called their 1-800 number, explained the problem and they said they'd put a new one in the mail that day (Monday) and all I had to do was put the damaged unit in the box and send it back. Well, when I got back home on Thursday, guess what was waiting for me? Yep--new feeder mechanism had arrived the day prior (Wednesday). 

So--good CS? No, in my opinion, GREAT CS!!

Oh yeah, you can also get a different battery holder and use C-cells, or hook it up to a gel cell battery and put a solar panel on it. Just be sure you've got your back turned when you set it off on a test spin--it'll sting the dickens out of you. One guy told me he found a whole covey of quail dead around the feeder--figured out that they were there when it went off and flushed, only to be killed by the flying corn.


----------



## raptor4life660r (Nov 19, 2007)

*Good to hear*

Thanks for the comment on the customer service. I have never used one of these, and wonder how long 300 lbs of corn would last for you that have used them.


----------



## kykiller (Aug 31, 2005)

I made one similar to this with a plastic barrel. After filling it with corn the legs twisted under the wieght and the plastic barrel stretched with the legs. I ended up puting braces between the legs.


----------



## QuickReflex (Jul 28, 2008)

The length of time 300# of corn will last greatly depends on the rate in which you plan to feed.

I have 4 barrel feeders such as yours only I prefer to hang mine. they will last about 2.5 months on 300# of corn at a rate of 6 sec. once a day. alot of corn can be spun out in 6 seconds. I have one feeder that is set for 4 sec. twice daily it lasts right at 2 months @ 300# of cracked corn/wild bird feed mix.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

ok now thats looking good. Well how long does the motor come on for and how long does the battery last? 

I like this one http://www.flemingoutdoors.com/lififesotion.html that is solar powered and even for that price it would still be a great deal if it stayed on long enough. 

Where is your Racoon proof devices.....lol

I have a few of those drums and maybe make em for next year.


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

The solar powered ones don't have the slinging power of the others. Mostly the corn falls in a 3 or 4' circle beneath the feeder.

We always fed 2X per day, and beginning the month before season opened, we spun them 10 seconds. You also can control the amount of corn fed by adjusting the gap between the spinner plate and the bottom of the funnel. We had to keep our gap to the workable minimum because a strong wind can empty a barrel--


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Ok thanks but how long does the batteries last on that one and can you get a solar charger?

Thanks for the info.


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

that is huge! I am using a homemade feeder too, but they dont like it. They love the ole tire sitting on the ground filled with bait.


----------



## legacy_hunter02 (Aug 5, 2004)

That looks a lot better than the one i jsut built....i used the same size barrrel but mine is hung in a tree with just small legs to stand on so the feeder dont get broke


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

Nice looking feeder! 

We use the same barrell but with two holes cut on the sides near the bottom for a free/gravity feed. We go through 300# of corn in 7 days during October/November so we definitely need a timed mechanism.


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

The AA batteries last 6 months easily, the C-cells 10-11 months. If you want to use a solar panel charger, I recommend you put the feeder on a gel-cell battery. Fairly simple to do and really makes a good corn slinger.


----------



## raptor4life660r (Nov 19, 2007)

*dustoffer*

Dustoffer,

Thanks for the information on this spinner. I had read about the C battery change and will probably go for it. That is alot better than some of those cheap slingers that have crapped out in the past.


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

I have one up now on C batteries--put it up last September, and it is still running on the same batteries, feeding twice per day.

And you're welcome on the info--I don't own stock in the company, but I do like their products. The way it is all contained in the metal pipe is neat--nothing for the ***** and squirrels to chew up.


----------

